# Swagger Round 1 @ Mike's Saturday 4/30/11



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

We have had a few weeks off from Swagger and it is now time to Get It On. Round 1, this Saturday at Mike's. Races start at 1:00.

See http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=339456 for race details.

Rusty,
You are my goal for this week. And I'm probably going to have to do it with just one battery. Puffed one last week and still waiting on the slow boat from Hong Kong. LOL


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I can't wait. I went to Vertigo Friday and practiced some. I've finally got my buggy handling like I want it to. Now I just need to see if that setup works on the clay at Mike's. I'm looking forward to a good battle among our little group.

The last couple of times I've ordered from HobbyKing, I used the USA warehouse. The shipping is MUCH cheaper and the stuff arrives in a week or less. Only drawback is there is a smaller selection of stuff available.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Okay, we need Jeremy and/or Smiley to step in and clear this up once and for all. Marcus has a race scheduled for Saturday afternoon on the on-road track, and has had for awhile. A couple dyas ago, Marcus posted that he'd talked to Jeremy and the off-road race would happen, but wasn't going to start until 6:00? Can someone from Mike's please step in and let us know what the practice/race schedule is going to be?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

+1


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Jeremy is off today. I just talked to Smiley and he wants me to call Jeremy tomorrow. He thinks this is worked out. I will talk to him tomorrow and see what's up


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought I read the off road race would go on that evening. The crowd from the onroad was said to be smaller than anticipated. 

I remember a HARC race and an onroad club race [email protected] the same time before with no problem.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ditto Karl............they've had an on-road and off-road at the same time before.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I say we slap some worn out tires on and run with them! 

Does 4 make a class? :biggrin:


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

ill most likely be there!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

last i heard from jeremy the off road race wasnt going to start til later on around 5 or 6 my race starts at 2. yes they can both be run at the same time but who is going to do it? jeremy only has 2 hands!! my race isnt going to be very big so it should only take 3 or 4 hours to finish up.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

How many drivers usually attend the swagger series races.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

40 to 50 enteries


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

if the races dont start until 5 or so, i can make it, so if anybody finds out what time they are starting


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Just spoke with Jeremy. He will be starting this race at 5:00


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool. Can get up there about noon'ish, get some practice and then heckle I mean watch Marcus's onroad race for a few hours. :doowapsta


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

hmmmm, i might be able to make it by the 2nd round.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

5pm makes for a long night for fat boys. I'm out.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

tebone626 said:


> hmmmm, i might be able to make it by the 2nd round.


 Then by the time you get all your rc stuff unloaded you will be able to race round 3. LOL


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Cool. Can get up there about noon'ish, get some practice and then heckle I mean watch Marcus's onroad race for a few hours. :doowapsta


Think I'll do the same..lol
Why dont everyone with a 2wheel bring'em so we can run a class I'm ready to run my 22..All we need is three and I'm sure we can drag up more than that.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I was going to suggest the same thing. Count me in for 2WD. I much rather run that than 8th scale...


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

CristianTabush said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing. Count me in for 2WD. I much rather run that than 8th scale...


 Thats 2..


----------



## Jimmy Avila (Apr 28, 2011)

James and I will be there running buggy and maybe short course. Any one know how much the entry fee will be?


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jimmy Avila said:


> James and I will be there running buggy and maybe short course. Any one know how much the entry fee will be?


$25 for first class, $10 for each additional class

For more details: http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=339456


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll bring my 2wd.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I guess I can run my 2wd as well!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

So what time does this start?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

marcusch said:


> So what time does this start?


 5:00 PM


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Depending on what time I get off work, I'll be there for 4WD SC and 2WD Buggy.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> Then by the time you get all your rc stuff unloaded you will be able to race round 3. LOL


LMAO your right, i would have to just pull out the cars and run, and if any break, i will have to unload. LOL.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

*2WD Buggy*

Joor is gonna make it too, so we'll have a really good class to showcase for everyone once again. 2WD Mod Buggy is so awesome... Cheap, fast (only about 1-2 secs slower than ELECTRIC 8TH SCALES per lap- I bet the 4WD's are just as fast) and easy.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

CristianTabush said:


> Joor is gonna make it too, so we'll have a really good class to showcase for everyone once again. 2WD Mod Buggy is so awesome... Cheap, fast (only about 1-2 secs slower than ELECTRIC 8TH SCALES per lap- I bet the 4WD's are just as fast) and easy.


They are and also 1/2 the money..id like to see joor run a 4wheel at mikes I bet the lap times would be crazy fast.


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

All this 2wd buggy talk is bringing back B2 memories from back in the day at Performance R/C. 

Good times. :brew:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Eric, lol!

I'll be there for 1/8 Nitro and 2wd.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Ginther said:


> All this 2wd buggy talk is bringing back B2 memories from back in the day at Performance R/C.
> 
> Good times. :brew:


Bust one out we are having a blast..i know a guy selling a sweet b4 lol.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I will be there with my 1/8 elec buggy and 1/10 2wd.:smile:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

*I'm Calling You Out!*

TGIF!!! I'm ready to race right now.

Darren, Derick, Jerry, Joey...I'm looking for you guys. :work:

Let's get ready to RRRUUUMMMBBBLLLEEE!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm ready. I think Derrik is too scared to show. Anxious to run my Tekin at Mikes and see if it performs as good as it did at Vertigo. Faster and less power used than my Castle.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> I'm ready. I think Derrik is too scared to show. Anxious to run my Tekin at Mikes and see if it performs as good as it did at Vertigo. Faster and less power used than my Castle.


I'm thinking of trying the 1900 myself. Right now I probably need a spare esc more though. Decisions, decisions...:spineyes:.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I like it. Smoother than my 1800. Anybody want to buy some 1800s? I have 3. Lol


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Labrat99 said:


> TGIF!!! I'm ready to race right now.
> 
> Darren, Derick, Jerry, Joey...I'm looking for you guys. :work:
> 
> Let's get ready to RRRUUUMMMBBBLLLEEE!


Lucky for you,I'm out of town this weekend Rusty... Don't worry, I'll whoop you at the next one!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

+1

The Tekin 1900KV motor on 4S with the Castle ESC is currently the hot setup. 

The only strange thing that I've run into is the first 3-4 runs that I had with the 1900KV motor it was scalding hot (like 180'ish), but it's almost like it broke-in and now it's 130-140 after 15 minutes of hard racing.

Loving mine&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.still not sold on trying a Tekin ESC though


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

But it dont smell like nitro!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Ginther said:


> All this 2wd buggy talk is bringing back B2 memories from back in the day at Performance R/C.
> 
> Good times. :brew:


Team Car!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Associated never expected that power train when they designed that car. Lol. Looks great


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Verti goat said:


> Lucky for you,I'm out of town this weekend Rusty... Don't worry, I'll whoop you at the next one!


You WUSS! I made up an all new, all Celine Dion playlist for the mp3 player so I'd have something to listen to on the driver's stand that would drown out your constant whining/crying/moaning whenever we race.

Oh well, you can't duck me forever. I'll be ready for you next time...


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

B4Maz said:


> Team Car!


That's cool. Reminds me of my old Kinwald Edition I ran back at Houston R/C many many years ago.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Associated never expected that power train when they designed that car. Lol. Looks great


I didnt think it would hold up either! I ran a 8.5t in it and it has been holding up really well. I ran it at MM a couple times and did fine.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Not making it today. Had something come up this evening. Dangit.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How did the race go????


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time. 71 entries. Biggest Swagger yet


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That's bad-arse!!!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

*Entries*

10 of them were 2WD Buggy  This class is really starting to gain steam. I wish we could run them at the other tracks and show you support. But count us back in at the other Mike's event...


----------

